# john the fraud kerry and shrill john edwards-not our friends



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

hello brothers and sisters, PLEASE look at the voting records of kerry and edwards- NOT their current words- both are flaming liberal democ rats who have voted against the death penalty for terrorists who murder americans - including police. now that they are running for office they miraculously change their tune- but only until they get elected.. past history is the best predictor of future behavior.. don't be the sucker they hope you will be - kerry supported a cut in intelligence for the FBI and CIA AFTER 9-11 !!!
now he pretends to be pro law enforcement - do not be duped by the first and fourth MOST LIBERAL members of the US Senate - anyone who votes for Kerry is an idiot in my opinion


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: john the fraud kerry and shrill john edwards-not our fri*

No Votes for the _*"Flip-flop Brothers"*_


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: john the fraud kerry and shrill john edwards-not our fri*

Men shouldn't wear flip-flops anyway... ever...! :roll:


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: john the fraud kerry and shrill john edwards-not our fri*

Unfortunately we are in the "Land of the Liberals" here in Massachusetts and Flippy and Floppy are going to carry this state no matter what. If people just studied the issues and the pasts of these two and where they stand on virtually everything, then we can expose them for the frauds that they are. Most of the democratic followers are "Kool Aid Drinkers" who blindly accept the utter nonsense and drivel being spewed forth buy Kerry/Edwards and the rest of the democratic shills. God forbid if Kerry wins, then he will give the UN authority to decide on United States sovereignty, policy and security. I don't know about you guys but I sure as hell do not want our safety and our future in the hands of countries like the french, russians and some country in Africa that I can't even pronounce. GO BUSH/CHENEY !!!!

P.S. Does anyone else get dirty or funny looks when you show up to vote and say that you are a republican? I would think this would make it easier on the clerk because she only has to go to a 1 page sheet with a few names on it rather than comb through the 50-60 pages for the registered democrats?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: john the fraud kerry and shrill john edwards-not our fri*



Officer Dunngeon @ 27 Aug 2004 10:55 said:


> Men shouldn't wear flip-flops anyway... ever...! :roll:


Certainly never on duty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wink: 
However......................
If your feet are clean, nails trimmed, no fungus, why not?
8)

KERRY SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:twisted:


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: john the fraud kerry and shrill john edwards-not our fri*



mpd61 @ Sun Aug 29 said:


> Officer Dunngeon @ 27 Aug 2004 10:55 said:
> 
> 
> > Men shouldn't wear flip-flops anyway... ever...! :roll:
> ...


Yeah...Why Not?????


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: john the fraud kerry and shrill john edwards-not our fri*

yeah yeah...why not???


----------



## briand911 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: john the fraud kerry and shrill john edwards-not our fri*

I think we should throw Romney in this group as well !!!!!


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: john the fraud kerry and shrill john edwards-not our fri*

like i've always witnessed first hand, DESPITE who a police union endorses, when we as individuals pull the lever at the voting booth, its almost always for the Republicans. the democ rats are always the ones that whine about the Quinn Bill, Flag Men, etc - the Grand Old Party is in our corner. the democ rats are too liberal


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: john the fraud kerry and shrill john edwards-not our fri*

True this topic is not about Romney, but the head of my union told me that Romney was the one who headed the attack on the quinn bill. When getting rid of it all together he went another route. He asked the state board of higher ed to start accrediting/dis-crediting colleges. Graduate's of these schools if not allready receiving the quinn bill would not be able to collect. http://www.mass.edu/new/html_docs/pcippapproved.html 
This is a list of schools 
On topic Kerry Sucks and Bush is not that much better. I am throwing my vote away to Ralph Nadder


----------



## jimbo (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: john the fraud kerry and shrill john edwards-not our fri*

Lance, your info is wrong. Gov Romney and all of the Republicans have said they support the police and the Quinn Bill. Gov Romney said that while campaining- it was Cohen, Demarco and other democ rats who tried to screw the police - facts are facts


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: john the fraud kerry and shrill john edwards-not our fri*

Lance, Romney was in our corner during the Quinn fight: it was the clowns in the General Court who were attacking the Quinn Bill. I suspect your "union" guy is a closet bolshevik...but I may be wrong. He might simply be misinformed or ignorant. Because unions (and their leaders) are by nature a political animal, I find the "misinformed or ignorant" hypothesis difficult to credit. In any event, that is for you and your confederates to decide.


----------

